# Flashing clay coping tiles to vertical surfaces



## Michael Thomas (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anyone a link derailing an effective flashing for the junctions of clay coping times and vertical masonry structures such as these chimneys?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The membrane should be wrapped up the wall/chimney and sealed with termination bar. I should have a few pics of this and will see what I can find.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

See the attached images, and send some work my way!


----------

